# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Rounding Prices to the Nearest Nickel, Dime, Quarter and Dollar

## ExcelTip

Problem:	

Rounding the prices in column A to the nearest nickel (5 cents), dime (10 cents), quarter (25 cents), and dollar.	

Solution:	

Use the ROUND function in the following formulas:
Nearest Nickel Formula =ROUND(A2*20,0)/20
Nearest Dime Formula =ROUND(A2*10,0)/10
Nearest Quarter Formula =ROUND(A2*4,0)/4
Nearest Dollar Formula =ROUND(A2,0)

----------

